# Kittens are here



## cookandcompany (Jun 16, 2005)

We just had a litter of 5 Beautiful Persian babies, Just wanted to share their photos.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, so sweet, congrats!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

awwe muffiny


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

Awwww thay are soooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Cassandra (Feb 21, 2005)

I LOVE baby #3!!! it looks like a 'patches', or maybe an October


----------



## woozlekisses8 (Apr 15, 2006)

All of them are absolutely adorable! I'm kind of partial to number 4 though.


----------



## AnimalLover05 (Apr 7, 2006)

They are ALL so cute! I just love new born kitties!!


----------



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)

aww i want number 3, theyre all so gorgeous! hopefully ill have some gorgeous wee babies in the next few days!


----------

